# Brand new to hunting, need advise



## willylin (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is Willy, I am brand new to hunting, I would love to hunt and enjoy the outdoor, I have no experience to hunting, where should I start? I have a 22LR rifle and a 12ga shotgun. and I have hunting license. Any advise?

thanks a lot!


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

What is it that you want to hunt?


----------



## pmpro (Dec 18, 2013)

Its worth it to pay for the right gear. Make sure you have the right gear. it can be miserable if you don't.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you want to start hunting because you watch Duck Dynasty?


----------



## willylin (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't really watch duck dynasty, haha,, 
I would like to hunt some big game one day, but would like to start with something easier to try out..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My advice is don't get started because it's expensive, time consuming and addicting. 
First you will start small with rabbits and game birds like quail, pheasants and grouse, then you will want to hunt deer and elk. You will need a new rifle for big game, and eventually the shotgun you are using now will want to be replaced with something else. Think of all the different clothing you will have to buy like boots, coats, hats, vests and gloves. You will want all of this clothing in different colors too, like hunter orange and camoflauge patterns. Then one day you will probably decide you want to try waterfowl hunting, so now you need a new wardrobe including waders, coat, hats and gloves. You will start small with a dozen flambeau duck decoys and in a few years you will have over 300 duck decoys, a boat and mudmotor to haul all of them out in the marsh and a dog to retrieve your birds. Then comes the utility trailer full of layout blinds, goose decoys, flags and a 4 wheeler. Now the shotgun you upgraded to the last time is obsolete and you will want a fancy semi-auto camoflauge one. Don't forget the cases of shotgun shells/bullets for your hunts also. Another thing you have to buy is good optics (binos and scopes for your rifles) You may as well buy at least 3 rifles to get started, one for deer, one for elk and another for coyotes. You will end up buying them anyways, so just get it out of the way from the get go. If I were you I would try something like scuba diving or skydiving.

Really you should take that .22 or shotgun out and hunt some rabbits. They are pretty easy to find and are good shooting practice. Read through the guidebooks and you can find all of the information you need to get started with upland game, waterfowl and big game hunting. Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunt what's in season. Right now, waterfowl, and rabbits. First off get a copy of the relevant guide book published by the DWR...on line or a hard copy available at any sporting goods store...read it from cover to cover. You need to know the rules! Secondly, try and find a partner, one with a little experience that can mentor you a little. Thirdly, get out there and do it! Enjoy and always been careful.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What part of the state are you located in?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Ha! Fowlmouth hit it on the head! It's a slippery slope that leads to financial ruin and troubled personal relationships.
R


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Ducky dynasty is not even about duck hunting. its a comedy ffs


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Given the time of year you can go after bunnies. Waterfowl is extremely hard without help, especially in winter. Unless you are south... My best advice while it is snowing. Read. Read and learn everything that you can. Watch the sportsman channel. Get on forums and search threads. Review the dwr and the laws. The knowledge is great and gets you through winter, but you really won't know what you are doing until you get out. Scouting and foot time in the area you plan to hunt pays off.

Also, there is no such thing as to much time at the range. Shoot your gun, clean your gun, hell sleep with it on the pillow next to you(unloaded works best)... Do whatever you can to be familiar with your weapon.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

blackdog said:


> Do you want to start hunting because you watch Duck Dynasty?


 That's the only reason I started hunting, painting my face, and grow a beard. I haven't shot any ducks yet, but I'm getting there.

On a side note for the OP, I'm not sure about your age or experience with hunting. I'd say get out with someone who knows their way around the mountains, marsh, and fields. Learn to be curtious to other hunters, and don't spend all your money on the latest and greatest. KSL classifieds is a great start to find usually cheap hunting gear. Watch for sales online as well. I've hunted for years and have found animals don't mind if you aren't blowing a $150 call or $800 worth of decoys or getting shot by a really nice gun. My gun was $200, all 4 of my calls were $60, I use about 8 dozen decoys I've bought for $20 a dozen, and my boat doesn't float all that well hahaha. But we seem to do pretty well.

For research, look at some youtube videos. I would suggest DUTV, Honey Bake Experience, and there are a couple others you can find. Those episodes will get your heart pumping and your blood flowing. Also LIKE the Ducks Unlimited Facebook page. they have a lot of good advice and updates. I'd become a member as well. You'll get a free call, which is a decent duck call, as well as a year's subscription to their magazine. The mags have a TON of tips and information on gear, places to hunt, and how to set up decoys and stuff.

All in all, keep your ambition. Hunting is an extremely rewarding stress reliever. It's tough and you need to be patient. I'd encourage you to get your significant other involved as well. Even if it's just fishing or camping. Lots of problems will be resolved.

One last and probably the most important thing, LEARN THE LAWS! Steel shot and plug in your shotgun for ducks, shooting hours, you need to complete hunter's safety, and please please please remember there are others in the marsh. No need to sit too close to other hunters or shoot at very high flying ducks.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Hunting was the ruin of my first marriage. Be careful or you'll end up starting all over from scratch buying all the same gear in the same order Fowlmouth mentioned. Before my divorce I had every piece of equipment you could imagine for everything but waterfowl hunting. Before I knew she had sold my guns, clothes, 4 wheeler, boat, and all of my gear (dear stands, feeders, calls, decoys, binos etc etc). But Im knee deep in it again all i need is another boat and some game appropriate clothing,


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree that starting off with rabbits and birds is great.

A .22 and a 12 gauge will allow you to hunt a lot of different small game animals.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Willy, waterfowl is tough right now. Take your .22 out and hunt some rabbits. Use binoculars to locate cottontails, and scope your rifle so you can make clean kills with head or chest shots. It's a lot of fun, generally uncrowded and they're tasty.

If you have a bird dog, hunt chukars. Go out into the desert mountain ranges and wear out some boots.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

rabbits and birds are great and fun to hunt your entire life but..........if you really want to scratch that itch, get yourself some archery equipment and start prepping for the archery hunts next year. Unlimited elk tags for archers and it is a riot. Lots of work but lots of fun and IMO if you have never hunted elk with stick and string........you have never hunted. Take advantage of your youth if you've got it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Lots of good suggestions here. If you want to get into some shooting right away, I would suggest finding a dairy farm in a rural area (as others have mentioned, read up on the laws about discharging a firearm and all that) and then ask the owner of the dairy if you can shoot some Eurasian Collared Doves (ECD's) with your .22 or your shotgun. There's no season on these specific doves, but make sure you read up on them and the difference of them from the mourning dove which does have a season (September), and requires a hunting license. The eurasian doves don't require a hunting license. *Oh by the way Willy, Have you passed Hunters Education yet?*


----------



## willylin (Dec 19, 2013)

wow thanks everyone for replying! I am in mid-20s and have pass the hunter class and have the combo(fishing/hunting)-card for almost a year. I have a four wheel drive SUV and I do off roading in moab,, etc..

looks like some rabbits would be the first thing for me, I would just need to know where I can find them tho. I think the biggest problem is that I have no idea where I can find some animals that I can hunt. If anyone can point out some places that I can find rabbit or even take me out with you that would be awesome.



Fowlmouth said:


> My advice is don't get started because it's expensive, ....hunt some rabbits. They are pretty easy to find and are good shooting practice. Read through the guidebooks and you can find all of the information you need to get started with upland game, waterfowl and big game hunting.;-) Good luck!


I know firearms is expensive, and most of hobbies would cost good amount of money. but that's one motivation for me to work and make more money  I am also going to try scuba and skydiving for sure.



BPturkeys said:


> Hunt what's in season. Right now, waterfowl, and rabbits. First off get a copy of the relevant guide book published by the DWR...on line or a hard copy available at any sporting goods store...read it from cover to cover. You need to know the rules! Secondly, try and find a partner, one with a little experience that can mentor you a little. Thirdly, get out there and do it! Enjoy and always been careful.


I will do more researches and readings online.



outdoorser said:


> What part of the state are you located in?


I live in the middle of Salt Lake County around 45th so. near I-15.



rjefre said:


> Ha! Fowlmouth hit it on the head! It's a slippery slope that leads to financial ruin and troubled personal relationships.
> R


 financials can really make difference in relationships,, I agree 



JuniorPre 360 said:


> That's the only reason I started hunting, painting my face, and grow a beard. I haven't shot any ducks yet, but I'm getting there.
> 
> On a side note for the OP, I'm not sure about your age or experience with hunting. I'd say get out with someone who knows .....se please please remember there are others in the marsh. No need to sit too close to other hunters or shoot at very high flying ducks.


thanks, I just don't know anyone here that hunts, I am not from Utah originally. I will go on to youtube watching from videos there too.
I'm at mid 20s and have passed the hunter safety last year.



RandomElk16 said:


> Given the time of year you can go after bunnies. Waterfowl is extreme....Also, there is no such thing as to much time at the range. Shoot your gun, clean your gun, hell sleep with it on the pillow next to you(unloaded works best)... Do whatever you can to be familiar with your weapon.


Thanks, this remind me that I need to zero my scope on my 22.



Bax* said:


> I agree that starting off with rabbits and birds is great.
> 
> A .22 and a 12 gauge will allow you to hunt a lot of different small game animals.


And that is exact reason I bought these two first, cheap to shoot and I can hunt small games.



paddler213 said:


> Willy, waterfowl is tough right now. Take your .22 out and hunt some rabbits. Use binoculars to locate cottontails, and scope your rifle so you can make clean kills with head or chest shots. It's a lot of fun, generally uncrowded and they're tasty.
> 
> If you have a bird dog, hunt chukars. Go out into the desert mountain ranges and wear out some boots.


.22 would take out rabbits just fine right? hallow point or round nose ammo?



outdoorser said:


> Lots of good suggestions here.........*Oh by the way Willy, Have you passed Hunters Education yet?*


Thanks for advise, Yes I have passed hunters education and have a combo card now.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

.22 are great for bunny funerals; if you can find it now a days, its like 40 gr gold.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

willylin said:


> .22 would take out rabbits just fine right? hallow point or round nose ammo?
> .


I wouldn't be too picky about the kind of .22 ammo you buy. These days you buy what you can find. And besides, It'll all the the trick.

If you can't find any .22lr ammo, just use your 12 gauge on the the rabbits. As for ammo for it to use on rabbits, just target load will suffice; 7, 8 or 9 shot, whichever's cheapest. should run about $6.99 a box of 25 shells and like $25 or something for a box of 100 shells


----------



## willylin (Dec 19, 2013)

Whiskey Hound said:


> .22 are great for bunny funerals; if you can find it now a days, its like 40 gr gold.





outdoorser said:


> I wouldn't be too picky about the kind of .22 ammo you buy. These days you buy what you can find. And besides, It'll all the the trick.
> 
> If you can't find any .22lr ammo, just use your 12 gauge on the the rabbits. As for ammo for it to use on rabbits, just target load will suffice; 7, 8 or 9 shot, whichever's cheapest. should run about $6.99 a box of 25 shells and like $25 or something for a box of 100 shells


I started my firearm collection around last Dec, I actually purchased my first firearm 22LR bolt action on the day the Sandyhook shooting happened.

Also I have stockup probably around 1000 rounds of 22LR so far, so I should be good for a while, but of course I stop by ammo shelf everytime I go to walmart.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

willylin said:


> Also I have stockup probably around 1000 rounds of 22LR so far, so I should be good for a while, but of course I stop by ammo shelf everytime I go to walmart.


That would cover me for a trip or two!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

willylin said:


> I started my firearm collection around last Dec, I actually purchased my first firearm 22LR bolt action on the day the Sandyhook shooting happened.
> 
> Also I have stockup probably around 1000 rounds of 22LR so far, so I should be good for a while, but of course I stop by ammo shelf everytime I go to walmart.


Sweet. Well along with the rabbits you're going to head out after, don't forget the Eurasian collared doves I mentioned in the previous page.


----------

